# Need help with what the name of a fabric is



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm having trouble finding a particular type of fabric to purchase online because I don't know exactly what the name of it is. I'm hoping someone will know and, be old enough, to remember the type of material I'm talking about; or maybe they don't even make this fabric anymore. 

Years ago there were napkins that were very popular. 


The material was a nice thick _heavyweight_ 100% cotton fabric (but soft and not stiff); 
They generally were in a blue and white, or red and white check, pattern; 
They were usually frayed on all sides (although you would also see them hemmed);
Some people called them "picnic" napkins because they also made tablecloths from the same material to use on picnics;
Sometimes you would even see this with sort of a damask-type raising to them;
They were everyone's "daily" napkins because they were very absorbent, didn't stain easily, and could take daily washing - almost like a dish towel.
Does it ring a bell with anyone????


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

like this?

http://tinyurl.com/56pl4j


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Nope, that's not it. It was big check and a lot thicker/heavier - more like a dish towel, but not terry. Sometimes you would see them with a teeny tiny little print inside the white checked part.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

_*Kind of *_ (but not quite) like these:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

damask napkin fabric ?

I googled that and this site looked pretty good.
http://www.woolgatherers.com/hoffmannpage.htm

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.sirsfabric.com/Merchant2...de=SFDC00172&Category_Code=TC&Product_Count=7

Is from SIRS online catalog of tablecloth type fabrics. They are good.
Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll be going to one of the local old Mom and Pop fabric stores here tomorrow so I'll ask them and see if they know... I know exactly what you are talking about though...


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Angie, neither one of those are it. The damask wasn't shinny, it was more like a nubby raised fabric. The second link is definately not it. It isn't a gingham type fabric; rather a more "woven" type. 

Petsnegg, bless your heart. I was beginning to think I was the only one who remembered these. They use to be so common in the 30's, 40's, & 50's, but I haven't seen them in years and years.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I remember it too but I can't remember what it's called.

With luck I'll remember in the night!


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Doby plaids


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I know just what you're asking about. I just gave away a blue and white tablecloth just like that. It matched a friend's kitchen curtains! Those things wear like iron and always look great. I'll be looking around for a maroon one for my kitchen soon.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I have two tablecloths that are a large red and white check, about old dishtowel weight. I used them on card tables for spaghetti suppers. I haven't seen anything like that for years. In fact, I haven't seen mine for years.  I know they are in the back of the linen cabinet.  I don't know what the fabric was called.

My dining table, which I and selling soon, is a 44" round, opening to 66 and 88 with leaves. So the "Italian" tablecloths wouldn't fit it.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I googled cotton check tablecloth fabric and saw this tavern tablecloth. i still don't know what the fabric is called, but am wondering if the term tavern tablecloth is used in the restaurant trade.

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/...SubCat=313&iProductID=11951&searchid=inceptor


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's not it either. It isn't a typical cotton gingham; it's more like a dish towel - kind of, sort of. 

It's not dolby plaids; I think that must be the name of the pattern when you have prints in the checks.

I am feeling better knowing more people know what it is. Now, if we can just find a name....lol. I've been Googling and Ebaying for days now. Surely this stuff has a name. :shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

well, you've got me checking things and googling different combinations of ideas, also.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Karen - have you looked up *jacquard plaid*? I think I know the fabric you mean, I have a blue and white cloth somewhere made of it.
Have a look at this link. http://www.amazon.com/Emile-Henry-Cotton-French-Jacquard/dp/B0001XK9SY

Maybe not the one, since I don't remember ever seeing it with frayed/fringed edges.

Halo


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I just emailed my mom and her brothers and sisters to see if they remember. The general age group is 70"s and so they may remember.

Angie


----------



## marapp (Mar 6, 2008)

Was it oil cloth, percales, white broadcloth, batiste? I can't think of many other fabrics used.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Call Mary Jos in Gastonia NC. She has it. She doesn't have a website, but her prices are so wonderful, you could order a yard to make sure. They're super cranky (not the best customer service, but for price and selection, she's it!

1-800= maryjos Tell her plain, red/white check tablecloth and she'll know what you mean.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Another thought! If you have any sewing instruction books from the 50's, there might be a reference to the fabric. I remember a few books that described the fabric and explained uses for it.

This is very frustrating because I can see the fabric in my mind but can't put a name to it.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Now you have me wondering why we can't find that basic table cloth fabric in the shops. I had wanted to make a tablecloth like that for my disfunctional round/oval table for casual Italian theme suppers. 

Our Joann is full of fancy fabrics and quilting fabrics, but there are some big holes in their inventory. Makes you wonder what the buyers are thinking. Makes you wonder what the manufacture is thinking.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Burlap used to come in pretty colors...it was easy to fringe.....used it to make napkins, tablecloths many years ago in school.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

HaloHead said:


> Karen - have you looked up *jacquard plaid*? I think I know the fabric you mean, I have a blue and white cloth somewhere made of it.
> Have a look at this link. http://www.amazon.com/Emile-Henry-Cotton-French-Jacquard/dp/B0001XK9SY
> 
> Maybe not the one, since I don't remember ever seeing it with frayed/fringed edges.
> ...


Thanks, but that's not it. This stuff is thicker and has no sheen at all. It's more "fabricy". Darn, I wish I could describe it better!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

marapp said:


> Was it oil cloth, percales, white broadcloth, batiste? I can't think of many other fabrics used.


Nope, none of those either; but thanks. 



Ardie/WI said:


> This is very frustrating because I can see the fabric in my mind but can't put a name to it.


I know! It surely has to be something simple. I don't think I ever really did know the name of it.

I've just got it in my mind and can't get it out. I want to make some napkins and REALLY want some of that material. It may be that they don't even make that material any more; but thought I might be able to locate some at one of the vintage fabric sites, but without knowing the name, it's hard to look up. 



sewsilly said:


> Call Mary Jos in Gastonia NC. She has it. She doesn't have a website, but her prices are so wonderful, you could order a yard to make sure. They're super cranky (not the best customer service, but for price and selection, she's it!
> 
> 1-800= maryjos Tell her plain, red/white check tablecloth and she'll know what you mean.


Thank you so much and might try that as a last resort. I'm hesitant without seeing it because funds are short and, as I'm finding, everyone has a different idea of what that fabric is...LOL.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I thought of another way to describe it. You know how homespun is kind of a more "open" weave? Well it was like that, but thicker and denser. Of course that might end up confusing everyone even more..lol.

Thanks a million for all the help! I just know someone must know what it's called. I feel like we should give a prize to the first person with the correct answer.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Natural...ryZ66641QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

take a look at this hemp linen fabric... the close up looks like the weave and type of fabric you're talking about.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.linensgalore.com/hofabyya.html

look at this and the 'tavern check' napkins in the lower right of the display 

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.enasco.com/product/WA25006H

hobnail napkins looks like it a bit.

See - you've got me looking. and looking. and looking .


Angie


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Hi Karenâ¦.any of these?



http://www.rubylane.com/shops/yearsafter/item/12557

http://www.rickrack.com/nap.html

http://www.fashionsoftheages.com/fabrics.html

http://thelinenlady.com/D&E/aboutdamask/aboutdamask.htm

Monks cloth
Huck Fabric
http://www.nordicneedle.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=G12-00-00


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay I didn't get to see it because of course they didn't have any at the fabric store today but, I am being told that it is a linen and that is one reason that the edges were able to be frayed so nicely and that it is or can be called "mangle cloth" maybe that will help... I wish I could have seen it because I would know right away... It is a very durable fabric.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GEESH !!!! Now I cant WAIT to find out what it is !!!!!!! I'd LOVE some in wedgewood blue to match my kitchen !!!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> http://www.linensgalore.com/hofabyya.html
> 
> look at this and the 'tavern check' napkins in the lower right of the display
> 
> Angie


Ding, ding, ding!!! I think we have a winner! :bouncy::banana02: If this isn't it, it's at least close to it. 

Good gosh though, $16.99 a yard.  But at least I know it's in the homespun family and can look around for something less expensive. I never knew homespun came that thick and pliable! 

Now your next mission, if you decide to accept it, (as the theme music plays from Mission Impossible) is.... 

to help me find a reasonably priced source for this stuff..lol.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

No wonder they don't make these napkins any more. Check out the price:
http://www.mountainlaurelmercantile.com/store/product.php?productid=87&cat=12&bestseller

http://www.mountainlaurelmercantile.com/store/product.php?productid=88&cat=12&bestseller


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well - guess we need to find a wholesale outlet.
Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.wholesalecountryprimitivegifts.com/Homespun_Fabric-c309.html

A homespun fabric wholesaler. But you have to register with as your business to see the prices. But look at the fabrics.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Karen - you have an expensive memory! I remember that fabric now, we had placemats. It sure is high dollar now, though.

Angie - you truely are the research queen!

Halo


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Found this site. http://www.thecountryhouse.com/viewcategory.asp?pagenum=2&pagesize=9&CatID=93 Also
http://www.countrycurtains.com/index.jsp


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

My fabric vendor just calls them doby plaids and yes they are very expensive especially the 60" wide.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Good grief! I've been watching this thread hoping to find some fabric like this also. Guess I won't be buying any. I'd have to take out a loan!!!

I actually got a small piece in a bargain bag at the local thrift store. I was hoping to find some to match, but NO WAY!!!!! 

When you get yours made, Karen, will you please post a picture? I would love to see them.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Angie,
If you click on the pics of that last site you listed it shows that they sell it for $30 for 5 yards.

What about a waffle weave fabric?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Dolby plaids is the print name; not the fabric. I recently found that out and had meant to post it, but forgot. :doh: It's any plaid that also contains an additional print.

Terri, I'm pretty sure that Angie's last link is just plain homespun (dress type fabric). It's not the same as the thicker, more towel-like, homespun I'm looking for. 

Basket weave is also different. It's comes as either real thin (like cotton fabric) or heavy like canvas or horsehair fabric. 

It's the problem I keep running into. There is so much fabric by the same names, yet totally and completely different. Wouldn't you think there would be some sort of "standard" in the fabric industry used to describe and find the exact type of fabric you want? 

It's been an education for me. I never knew there were so many different fabrics by the same name! It's very confusing and frustrating.


----------

